# POST YOUR SUBB'S



## draulics

yo homies post up your subb's setup in your trunk


----------



## draulics

this mine


----------



## draulics

my dash


----------



## awash242

i know that sony amp isnt making those subs rattle anything in your trunk.


----------



## snoopdan

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Feb 13 2006, 09:58 PM~4842964
> *i know that sony amp isnt making those subs rattle anything in your trunk.
> *




:roflmao: thats some funny shit there.




This is what I got in my trunk, im doing 159 db's at 25hz


----------



## integrated_1

this is mine....setup is being changed tho bad pic but you get the point lol its an 18


----------



## DYABLITO

NAH AH......4REAl? :0


----------



## DYABLITO

the 4 premier 12s and a mtx amp.147dbs


----------



## DYABLITO

built like a tank!


----------



## jdogg

:roflmao: damn snoop that shit is loud i remeber one time i free aired my ESA and hit 162.3 dB's it was loud as hell


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Feb 13 2006, 08:14 PM~4841823
> *this mine
> *


clean install


----------



## Fifty Thousand

Heres my Subs. I aint built the box yet though


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Feb 13 2006, 11:58 PM~4842964
> *i know that sony amp isnt making those subs rattle anything in your trunk.
> *


lol . but belive it or not that shit bumps :around:


----------



## 1ofaknd

my xxx...i just sold the sub though


http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Res...ng/xxx12.14.wmv


----------



## snoopdan

Oh what the hell, lets throw some excursion up in this bitch










hellz yeah!


----------



## EIGHT BALL

no excursion pics, but have 4 of these in my hoe at the moment.!

does the damage, but got 8 for the 2000 hoe when she comes out next year!
!

[attachmentid=463195]


----------



## 1ofaknd

:biggrin:


----------



## Roln19s

I only have 4 8's, it bumps a tiny bit. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=463460]


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Feb 15 2006, 11:43 AM~4853266
> *I only have 4 8's, it bumps a tiny bit.  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=463460]
> *


i hope to god you didnt pay anywhere close to retail or what most ppl ask for those subs


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

jl w6 12'' behind the wall


----------



## DeAdPhLow




----------



## EIGHT BALL

[attachmentid=463720]


----------



## snoopdan

I know, i'll post my mids!


----------



## fourdrvet




----------



## snoopdan

I found this pic today of my MTX 9515's....POS subs!


----------



## Pitbullx

wanna sell em mang?


----------



## snoopdan

sorry, they're gone bye bye


----------



## Guest

MY REGAL 2-12'' (L7) AND MY OLD'S 3-12'' (INFINITY'S)CAPPA SERIOUS


----------



## snoopdan

Thats one clean ass regal fo' sure  Without deadening in there though, I bet the gorilla was trying to get out


----------



## Pitbullx

Gbodies have nasty rattle...


----------



## draulics

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Feb 16 2006, 04:11 AM~4858369
> *MY REGAL 2-12'' (L7) AND MY OLD'S 3-12'' (INFINITY'S)CAPPA SERIOUS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## b2sdad

here's mine :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

eh whats with that box mang.....


----------



## bigwheel15

Adire tempest, shitty pic but you get the idea.


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Feb 14 2006, 05:55 PM~4848696
> *Heres my Subs. I aint built the box yet though
> *


what series is that?

i've been thinking about getting myself 2 of the 15" ssi's


----------



## draarong2004

here's mine

simple
clean
don't mind the cd cases...lol









and the shirts are there to stop the back panel from slapping the back of the box....


----------



## lil deville

Nothing rattles my trunk since no sound ever hits the trunk area. Box is ported directly into the interior of the car
[attachmentid=468379]


----------



## ridNspokes

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 18 2006, 09:34 PM~4877964
> *Nothing rattles my trunk since no sound ever hits the trunk area. Box is ported directly into the interior of the car
> [attachmentid=468379]
> *


how does it sound like that?


----------



## Spanky

:dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 18 2006, 09:48 PM~4877182
> *what series is that?
> 
> i've been thinking about getting myself 2 of the 15" ssi's
> *


too much sub for you


----------



## lil deville

> _Originally posted by ridNspokes_@Feb 19 2006, 12:01 AM~4878285
> *how does it sound like that?
> *


It don't sound bad at all and gets pretty loud for what I'm running. Definitly not the loudest car on the street but it has a very clean sound and thats what I was looking for out of it. I've had many compliments on SQ from other installers


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 19 2006, 01:22 AM~4878867
> *too much sub for you
> *


NEVER!!!! :roflmao:


you kidding, i need more bass, kicker cvr's are cool and all, but i know i can get louder in my truck...


----------



## tical killa beez

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 18 2006, 10:34 PM~4877964
> *Nothing rattles my trunk since no sound ever hits the trunk area. Box is ported directly into the interior of the car
> [attachmentid=468379]
> *



holy shit that is a clean install


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 19 2006, 05:26 PM~4882223
> *NEVER!!!! :roflmao:
> you kidding, i need more bass, kicker cvr's are cool and all, but i know i can get louder in my truck...
> *


you are afraid of port and power :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 19 2006, 07:19 PM~4883121
> *you are afraid of port and power  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yes, thats it, will you buy a big tool box for my bed since you think ports and power is the reason?


----------



## caddeville

Heres mine, by the way i'm only 15 and this is home made by me. PPI 4400 4 channel for all speakers, PPI 2360 for C2's, and a shitty boss 300 watt for the P1.


----------



## caddeville

That 1 farad isn't enough!!


----------



## DeAdPhLow

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Feb 22 2006, 01:25 AM~4899699
> *That 1 farad isn't enough!!
> *


how many farads does he need?


----------



## BIG DOOB

at least 30 or 40


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Feb 22 2006, 03:24 AM~4899696
> *Heres mine, by the way i'm only 15 and this is home made by me. PPI 4400 4 channel for all speakers, PPI 2360 for C2's, and a shitty boss 300 watt for the P1.
> *


get rid of the p1 and the boss amp, rearrange your amps, and play with sub firing and you will have a pretty good starter system....


----------



## caddeville

I experimented with the fact that when my c2's sit where they are, there is a hell of alot more bass, but when they are aginst the firwall, theres fuck all. I'm lookin for another c2 and ppi 2360 amp so its all the same.


----------



## caddeville

My speakers are so loud, that the high's take over the lows, i need to play with it some more, but its pretty fuckin loud right now. I still have to get the DPH7500z digital sound processor for my deck.


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Feb 22 2006, 02:25 AM~4899699
> *That 1 farad isn't enough!!
> *


that 1 farad isn't doing anything as far away from the amps as it is


----------



## caddeville

No, its pretty close, theres also a distribution block. The lights barely flash when they are on.


----------



## klownin04

I'd say fuck the cap buy another battery but being your 15 and they cost alot your doing good but keep the subs the same. imo


----------



## caddeville

The cap helps, but not when the lights are on. Can i just get a 200 amp alternator? I'm also going to pick up an opitimal yellow battery. I have the money to pay for anything, i just don't want to buy something for more than what its worth.


----------



## snoopdan

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Feb 22 2006, 11:05 AM~4901342
> *My speakers are so loud,*



ahh, doesnt have a basis for comparison


----------



## Da General

here's what rattles my shit. :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Feb 22 2006, 11:16 AM~4901463
> *No, its pretty close, theres also a distribution block. The lights barely flash when they are on.
> *


eh, a cap needs to be within 1 foot of the amplifier to be usefull.....


----------



## caddeville

Where should i put my amps, so they are as close together as possible with the cap?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 22 2006, 06:59 PM~4904751
> *eh, a cap needs to be within 1 foot of the amplifier to be usefull.....
> *


caps need to be worn on your head to be usefull :biggrin:


----------



## caddeville

Real funny bro, i'm not kiddin here tho.


----------



## Fifty Thousand

neither is he.....


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Feb 23 2006, 02:12 AM~4908322
> *Where should i put my amps, so they are as close together as possible with the cap?
> *


so close that its a better idea to just get a second battery, and never waste your money again on a cap


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 23 2006, 05:27 PM~4912440
> *so close that its a better idea to just get a second battery, and never waste your money again on a cap
> *


if the factory alt cant provide enough current to keep it from dimming adding a second battery is going to make things worse....

upgrade underhood wiring then get a high output alternator


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2006, 06:07 PM~4913359
> *if the factory alt cant provide enough current to keep it from dimming adding a second battery is going to make things worse....
> 
> upgrade underhood wiring then get a high output alternator
> *


of course the big 3 is thee first upgrade to try, if that don't work, either 1 of 2 routes, or both, get a bigger alt, or get a 2nd battery and an isolator.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 23 2006, 07:31 PM~4913657
> *of course the big 3 is thee first upgrade to try, if that don't work, either 1 of 2 routes, or both, get a bigger alt, or get a 2nd battery and an isolator.
> *


2nd batt does no good if the alt cant provide enough juice for a single batt... all adding a 2nd and an isolator will do is afford the person the ability to crank their car up after theyve been bumping with the car off


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2006, 06:54 PM~4913909
> *2nd batt does no good if the alt cant provide enough juice for a single batt... all adding a 2nd and an isolator will do is afford the person the ability to crank their car up after theyve been bumping with the car off
> *


true, but thats the whole point, how will his lights dim, if his stereo is on a differant electrical circuit than the rest of the car? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty Thousand

:uh: Ok if there on a different electrical system then how would the second battery stay charged.LOL...... :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 23 2006, 09:08 PM~4914491
> *true, but thats the whole point, how will his lights dim, if his stereo is on a differant electrical circuit than the rest of the car? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


because the isolater only seperates the 2 batteries when the car is off....


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Feb 23 2006, 08:52 PM~4914888
> *:uh: Ok if there on a different electrical system then how would the second battery stay charged.LOL...... :uh:
> *


wow, you totally looked past that whole isolator thing, just like pitbull......isolator switches off the charging that the alternator gives off between the 2 batteries. besides, they call em battery chargers for those days when you wanna turn it up really loud, and kill the battery


----------



## BIG LAZY

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 24 2006, 09:17 PM~4922558
> *wow, you totally looked past that whole isolator thing, just like pitbull......isolator switches off the charging that the alternator gives off between the 2 batteries.  besides, they call em battery chargers for those days when you wanna turn it up really loud, and kill the battery
> *


sorry but thanks for playing :uh: :uh: 


isolater seperates the two batteries when the car is off... when the car is running the circuit is complete and the alt charges BOTH batteries


----------



## DeAdPhLow

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 24 2006, 08:23 PM~4922947
> *sorry but thanks for playing  :uh:  :uh:
> isolater seperates the two batteries when the car is off... when the car is running the circuit is complete and the alt charges BOTH batteries
> *


yupperz


----------



## integrated_1

i thouhgt it switched, when one was low it would reconise that and it turn recharge that one providing that the car bein on....


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Feb 25 2006, 03:47 AM~4924667
> *i thouhgt it switched, when one was low it would reconise that and it turn recharge that one providing that the car bein on....
> *


http://www.wrong.com/you.html


----------



## draulics

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

my 96 impala.. the homie did this stereo back in 1999 old ass W 6's


----------



## superdodge2196

It's unfinished but it hits 167db and I have the trophies to prove it!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

pics of my 1994 wagon setup


----------



## bmcustomaudio

this is pics of my system in my 2000 ford ranger :biggrin: 


pic of 2 JLw3v3's










JL 6W0 in dash










box with amps on top


----------



## bmcustomaudio

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jun 24 2006, 12:43 AM~5660067
> *my 96 impala.. the homie did this stereo back in 1999 old ass W 6's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those W6 's, i think are the best speaker JL made excep the new W7 but thats a whole nother category


----------



## bumpin1ohm

My 87 Monte SS with a single 13w7. Vented box is tuned at 25hz. Plays loud and drop low...

Before  











After

:biggrin: 

Completely gutted the interior and trunk. Layed down 5 boxes of Dynamat Extreme, and then went over it with this stuff called phatmat.

















Gotta fix this mess :angry: 




































Kenwood 20 gig keg. Holds up to 200 cd's worth of music. No more cd's in tha car :biggrin: 


































Needed to get a red top and bigger alt.


----------



## GUNCRAZY

2001 NISSAN SENTRA SE











1986 BUICK REGAL (TEMP SYSTEM UNTIL I JUICE IT)


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 24 2006, 02:27 AM~5660408
> *It's unfinished but it hits 167db and I have the trophies to prove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## b_boy02000

here is my new junk

2, hifonix 2412 12" SPL subs




























here is my old junk, i ended up blowing theses infinitys up


----------



## Kartoon

my jugg...


----------



## DeAdPhLow

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 24 2006, 03:42 PM~5662601
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


lol. . . you doubt the trophies yo!!!

I bet thats a modest 167.7 db :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jun 26 2006, 08:23 AM~5669184
> *lol. . . you doubt the trophies yo!!!
> 
> I bet thats a modest 167.7 db  :roflmao:
> *


on the loosest radio shack meter with the mic in the port that shit isnt getting anywhere near 167.7 :angry:  
I bet he has crazy rattles that make all the homies turn around


----------



## superdodge2196

No rattle and thats in outlaw. 142db in legal. Don't be so quick to hate!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 26 2006, 06:06 PM~5672145
> *No rattle and thats in outlaw.  142db in legal.  Don't be so quick to hate!
> *


not hating, but those scores suck ass either way :uh:


----------



## XMRadioStar

Here's a little system I designed for a customer....

You may have seen it before...



















and after $25K in airbrushing (personally, it's a little too "busy" for my liking...










6-Rockford Fosgate T2 15"
2-Fosgate T15004 (for the front and rear speaks)
3-Fosgate T30001BD for the subs

Any questions?? :biggrin:


----------



## XMRadioStar

Here's a better picture of the "ending product"










The guy standing there is the owner of the H2


----------



## GA On DUBZ

do any of yall even kno bout blo thru's? instead of pointin da speakers towards da back da trunk n juz make da trunk rattle instead of gettin all da pressure inside da car,lol yall boiz needa com to flawda to hear real music


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Jun 27 2006, 01:23 AM~5674470
> *do any of yall even kno bout blo thru's? instead of pointin da speakers towards da back da trunk n juz make da trunk rattle instead of gettin all da pressure inside da car,lol yall boiz needa com to flawda to hear real music
> *


flawda? how do i get there from here? never heard of it...


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Jun 27 2006, 01:23 AM~5674470
> *do any of yall even kno bout blo thru's? instead of pointin da speakers towards da back da trunk n juz make da trunk rattle instead of gettin all da pressure inside da car,lol yall boiz needa com to flawda to hear real music
> *


actually a blowthru is when you cut the back wall out of the cab of a pickup and the bed...all you are talking about is a basic frontfire but nope Ive never heard of that either :uh: 
















maybe you FLAWduh boys need to come holla at me if you want to get really loud









since all you can put up is 147 with 4 subs and no back seat :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:


----------



## superdodge2196

Heres a pic befor the subs where installed.
All fiberglass for 6-15"


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE

8 Memphis 15s...only the SE series I believe..not pro but they do the job :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196

Hell yea now thats what I'm talkin' about. :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE

just my two tens.


----------



## b_boy02000

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 27 2006, 07:24 AM~5675623
> *actually a blowthru is when you cut the back wall out of the cab of a pickup and the bed...all you are talking about is a basic frontfire but nope Ive never heard of that  either :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you FLAWduh boys need to come holla at me if you want to get really loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since all you can put up is 147 with 4 subs and no back seat :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:
> *



heres my old blow thru in my mazda, never did finish it. was gonna have 4 12s but sold the truck 3 weeks after i took theses pix


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

love all the set ups..... but all i know is i will take my TREO's over any sub out there today. my daily set up is 2 10 inch TREO TSX's with aroound 1,000 a piece. and the db set up is 1 12 inch CSX. with a ZAPCO 9.0. its nice to know ppl..... :biggrin:


----------



## GA On DUBZ

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 27 2006, 10:24 AM~5675623
> *actually a blowthru is when you cut the back wall out of the cab of a pickup and the bed...all you are talking about is a basic frontfire but nope Ive never heard of that  either :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you FLAWduh boys need to come holla at me if you want to get really loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since all you can put up is 147 with 4 subs and no back seat :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:
> *


naw a blo thru is like a port comin off da box into da car thru da backdash or backseat, learn yo shit first homie, com down herre n hear real music,we got da loudest on da streets, n no we dont do em in trux we do em in all our cars, tell me how to post up pix n il sho u


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DUZ ANYONE GOT THE 22" MTX JACKHAMMER IN THERE WHIPS?


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Jul 6 2006, 01:34 PM~5725813
> *naw a blo thru is like a port comin off da box into da car thru da backdash or backseat, learn yo shit first homie, com down herre n hear real music,we got da loudest on da streets, n no we dont do em in trux we do em in all our cars, tell me how to post up pix n il sho u
> *


um wow, blo thru/cut thru are whats said when done to trucks, what your talmbout is just taking out the back seat, your not cutting out the back wall of the car....


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 6 2006, 03:59 PM~5725955
> *DUZ ANYONE GOT THE 22" MTX JACKHAMMER IN THERE WHIPS?
> *


Being as there has only been ONE of them actually made, I'm gonna go ahead and answer for the group...

No...


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Jul 6 2006, 02:34 PM~5725813
> *naw a blo thru is like a port comin off da box into da car thru da backdash or backseat, learn yo shit first homie, com down herre n hear real music,we got da loudest on da streets, n no we dont do em in trux we do em in all our cars, tell me how to post up pix n il sho u
> *


***** you have no fucking clue please shut the fuck up....


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 13 2006, 10:14 PM~4843540
> *
> This is what I got in my trunk, im doing 159 db's at 25hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Outlaw maybe cause that sure ain't on the dash.


----------



## *1LOWSUV*

Why do people always use a CD for speaker size comparison???


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 6 2006, 06:56 PM~5727470
> *Why do people always use a CD for speaker size comparison???
> 
> 
> *


same reason why ppl use soda cans/bottles

household item that anyone can use to gauge size


----------



## 214Texas

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Jun 27 2006, 01:23 AM~5674470
> *do any of yall even kno bout blo thru's? instead of pointin da speakers towards da back da trunk n juz make da trunk rattle instead of gettin all da pressure inside da car,lol yall boiz needa com to flawda to hear real music
> *



You talkin about like this?




















Wouldnt that more or less just be a band pass enclosure? In other words a really good way to blow ur subs and not know your blowing them. BTW that is in a buddy of mines car and it sounds ok for the type of music he listens too but doenst perform all that well with tha type of music I listen too


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

there is a shop in des moines IA, called ice truck works, or known to everyone else as Ice FUCK works. they have a 22" jackhammer, in a dodge ram, with 5 8100s on it and it only hits 148, on the AC mics.... and that is after the MTX guys spent four hours with it. go to there website, they might have pics on there. icetruckworks.com


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 6 2006, 05:36 PM~5726543
> *Being as there has only been ONE of them actually made, I'm gonna go ahead and answer for the group...
> 
> No...
> *


would that be the one that was on pimp my ride? why put so much money and time into something to only build one?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 10 2006, 02:18 PM~5747193
> *would that be the one that was on pimp my ride?  why put so much money and time into something to only build one?
> *


it wasn't made to sell..it was made as a marketing tool


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 10 2006, 01:59 PM~5747591
> *it wasn't made to sell..it was made as a marketing tool
> *


just like that other spl sub mtx made not too long ago that no one even remembers anymore...LOL


----------



## K LoLo

Mine


----------



## hearse

it's done yet. i dunno if i wanna by 2 more kickers or ditch the 2 i have and do 4 of somethin else. amps 2 hifonics bx1500d's (ya i know shush) and a powerakoustic 3 farad cap and 2 optima yellow tops


----------



## Pitbullx

CHANGE THAT BOX!!!


----------



## hearse

y? it's not as big as it looks i faked it so it took up the assend. there's a chamber inbetween the front and rear chambers. i might put something in like a fog machine or somethin and the top face is so big because it covers where my walls use to go.
not mine but see the side walls what cover where the table ends and covers up the fender wells... i took those out and my box covers where they went









plus i have the room do change my subs around....go bigger or go more.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 13 2006, 01:57 AM~5764612
> *y? it's not as big as it looks i faked it so it took up the assend. there's a chamber inbetween the front and rear chambers. i might put something in like a fog machine or somethin and the top face is so big because it covers where my walls use to go.
> not mine but see the side walls what cover where the table ends and covers up the fender wells... i took those out and my box covers where they went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i have the room do change my subs around....go bigger or go more.
> *


4 -15's in a crx style slot ported box......... could use that left over space for something else


----------



## hearse

whats a crx style?


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 13 2006, 01:05 PM~5767214
> *whats a crx style?
> *


a box normally found in a honda crx?

idk though pitbull, with as much room as he has, i don't think such a small box would perform well in such a large space....goes by the same theory of house box's being much MUCH larger than car box's, and not just because of limited space.


----------



## Runescape for life

kool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 13 2006, 05:35 PM~5767985
> *a box normally found in a honda crx?
> 
> idk though pitbull, with as much room as he has, i don't think such a small box would perform well in such a large space....goes by the same theory of house box's being much MUCH larger than car box's, and not just because of limited space.
> *


WTF? :banghead:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 13 2006, 02:05 PM~5767214
> *whats a crx style?
> *



subs firing up (torward roof)

ports firing back (torwards tail lights)


if money isnt an issue go with aeroports otherwise make a slot port... PVC = teh suck`


----------



## hearse

there pvc ports with flare fittings bondoed to them


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 13 2006, 09:58 PM~5769910
> *there pvc ports with flare fittings bondoed to them
> *


slot port w/routed edges > those


----------



## 1ofaknd

here's my new toys


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 13 2006, 10:16 PM~5770060
> *here's my new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beautiful. i cant wait to really hear a pair of those instead of just reading about them.


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

my $15.00 P miller DVC shipped, 20$ legacy amp from a crackhead, and the box cost me 15$ shipped. it's going in the wifes car, this is why you shouldnt play on ebay when ur stoned.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 13 2006, 10:16 PM~5770060
> *here's my new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope u have VERY strong midbasses because those batches dont play above 55-60hz to save their lives.... the lows are insane but the transient response leaves something to be desired (in an sq aspect)


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 14 2006, 10:53 AM~5772547
> *hope u have VERY strong midbasses because those batches dont play above 55-60hz to save their lives.... the lows are insane but the transient response leaves something to be desired (in an sq aspect)
> *


i'm straight bro, but good lookin out. they are already in a wall :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 14 2006, 03:50 PM~5773941
> *i'm straight bro, but good lookin out. they are already in a wall  :biggrin:
> *


specs of teh wall


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 15 2006, 11:53 PM~5780361
> *specs of teh wall
> *


You got i/m! :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 15 2006, 10:53 PM~5780361
> *specs of teh wall
> *


8cubes...32hz. nothing to wild


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Jul 14 2006, 01:47 AM~5771460
> *my $15.00 P miller DVC shipped, 20$ legacy amp from a crackhead, and the box cost me 15$ shipped. it's going in the wifes car, this is why you shouldnt play on ebay when ur stoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dually noted.


----------



## fleet18

Here's mine. 1989 Cadillac Brougham.


----------



## Sporty

2 RE12's in 3 cubes @ 32hz (what's in they're now, and suprisingly loud)




















this is what's going in by mid august (MMATS P2.5 15" 2.5cubes vented)


----------



## 79Cadillac

not insanely loud but it looks nice ...still a bit more work to do


----------



## FreddieD

Nice TRUNK uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

My trunk


































I know its audiobahn, but for bein as cheap as they are, they bump :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteRegal

Yeah...it gets the job done..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by WhiteRegal_@Jul 31 2006, 05:54 PM~5876728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...it gets the job done..
> *


wheres teh port :angry: :angry:


----------



## bluepitlovers

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 31 2006, 03:33 PM~5876133
> *My trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its audiobahn, but for bein as cheap as they are, they bump :biggrin:
> *


i saw this today in person and its a clean install and looks good as shit


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 31 2006, 05:51 PM~5877598
> *wheres teh port  :angry:  :angry:
> *


X2 AND HOW MANY DB'S IT PUTS OUT?


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 13 2006, 11:16 PM~5770060
> *here's my new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are those? when my family gets this lawsuit money from my dad's death i'm puttin 4 of those in my huge box in my hearse :biggrin:


----------



## hearse

and whats the mounting depth?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by hearseballa+Jul 31 2006, 09:03 PM~5878122-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much are those? when my family gets this lawsuit money from my dad's death i'm puttin 4 of those in my huge box in my hearse  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't sell them anymore, you'll have to find some used ones. probably get em for 300-400 each
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearseballa_@Jul 31 2006, 09:04 PM~5878129
> *and whats the mounting depth?
> *


Um...i don't remember, i want to say around 8 inches maybe?


----------



## purplemonte

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 31 2006, 07:03 PM~5878122
> *how much are those? when my family gets this lawsuit money from my dad's death i'm puttin 4 of those in my huge box in my hearse  :biggrin:
> *



thats pretty fuckin ironic. usin money from your dad's death to pimp out your hearse


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 31 2006, 09:03 PM~5878122
> *how much are those? when my family gets this lawsuit money from my dad's death i'm puttin 4 of those in my huge box in my hearse  :biggrin:
> *


you better have 6400w rms and a well built box with alot of port... not to mention the mids n highs to keep up and some midbass drivers that can get low.....


----------



## hearse

ya that is kinda ironic. and i take it you never seen the boxin the back of my hearse? bitch is like 4 feet by like 6. i faked it a little. has 2 chambers 1 in the front and 1 in the back with 9 cubes to each chamber tuned to 36hz. i have a dream..........and that dream is to have the baddest ass hearse that there is was and ever will be in my time. ya the guy from termpro had one. But his shit is now outdated so i haev a chance. by the time i'm down it will be a show car.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 31 2006, 10:03 PM~5878475
> *ya that is kinda ironic. and i take it you never seen the boxin the back of my hearse? bitch is like 4 feet by like 6. i faked it a little. has 2 chambers 1 in the front and 1 in the back with 9 cubes to each chamber tuned to 36hz. i have a dream..........and that dream is to have the baddest ass hearse that there is was and ever will be in my time. ya the guy from termpro had one. But his shit is now outdated so i haev a chance. by the time i'm down it will be a show car.
> *


Id ditch that box and make a new one from scratch.... if you ever get some subs Ill design one for u


----------



## hearse

good deal


----------



## hearse

oh and i decide not to go with 2 more of the 15" kicker cvr's. I had 2 audiobahn 15" aw1500q's that put these subs to shame before i bought these. i've heard 12's louder then these pieces of shit.


----------



## Brook

2 15" Diamond D3 Subs in the back of my 91 crown vic
Amp is kinda in the back


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC

> _Originally posted by Brook_@Aug 2 2006, 12:11 AM~5886163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 15" Diamond D3 Subs in the back of my 91 crown vic
> Amp is kinda in the back
> *


That looks like its bangin. How do you like it?


----------



## LowandBeyond

they get the job done for the little space I have in the hatch of my camaro.


----------



## seriouscc

> _Originally posted by WhiteRegal_@Jul 31 2006, 05:54 PM~5876728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...it gets the job done..
> *


 :0  :cheesy: :0 :0 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 31 2006, 10:03 PM~5878475
> *ya that is kinda ironic. and i take it you never seen the boxin the back of my hearse? bitch is like 4 feet by like 6. i faked it a little. has 2 chambers 1 in the front and 1 in the back with 9 cubes to each chamber tuned to 36hz. i have a dream..........and that dream is to have the baddest ass hearse that there is was and ever will be in my time. ya the guy from termpro had one. But his shit is now outdated so i haev a chance. by the time i'm down it will be a show car.
> *


did you see the recent episode of unique whips on speed channel? they did one with an all fiberglass interior......SICK! try lookin for it on the internet. the car belongs to tony stewart


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by WhiteRegal_@Jul 31 2006, 05:54 PM~5876728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...it gets the job done..
> *


i know this shit knocks...just look at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiakirk007

my crappy ass subs (temporary untill i get t2's or W7's)


----------



## netherland24

right now lol... i have 1 12 Sonic FX 

when i stop being lazy ass.... i will have a 12inch IDMAX V3


----------



## hearse

didn't see the show but i got the pics.we're in the same hearse club  i don't like what they did to the outside  but the inside was pppprrreeetttyyy niiiffftttyy


----------



## lukedogg

Resonant Engineering RE8's. Tuned to 35.5 Hz.









The car.









A little size comparison of these beasts.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by lukedogg_@Aug 8 2006, 09:36 PM~5928650
> *Resonant Engineering RE8's. Tuned to 35.5 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little size comparison of these beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hows the output from the 8's?

whats the volume of each chamber?


----------



## Jake

well i dont have any pics yet but my system consits of a DD 9512 and a Hifonics BXi2006D,its pounds for only having one 12 and only 445 watts. i will post pics when i get a chance.


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by lukedogg_@Aug 8 2006, 07:36 PM~5928650
> *Resonant Engineering RE8's. Tuned to 35.5 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little size comparison of these beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how do those sound?


----------



## lukedogg

the 8's sound awesome. I'm running a 300 watt rms amp with he gain at half because the bass drowns out the mids and highs.

Each chamber is .8 cu.ft.


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 3 2006, 10:51 PM~5900238
> *my crappy ass subs (temporary untill i get t2's or W7's)
> *


Ya man you need to up grade.


----------



## PFCC

heres my boy setup all fiberglass 32 total speakers 8-12in all kicker


----------



## silver64

i got a lil bit of a boom goin on


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Aug 11 2006, 09:34 AM~5947771
> *i got a lil bit of a boom goin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no glue?


----------



## mrbplace




----------



## silver64

that looks awesome, apart from the bags


----------



## hearse

bags suck boooooooo~ :angry:


----------



## mrbplace

:dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Aug 13 2006, 10:39 AM~5957705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your trunk looks loud as hell 

wonder how quiet it is in the cabin :uh:


----------



## furburger




----------



## draarong2004

you guy's have never seen bags that'll hop a truck like hydro's then


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Aug 13 2006, 09:22 PM~5960966
> *you guy's have never seen bags that'll hop a truck like hydro's then
> *


you talking about the ones with the bigass air lines being ran to an external tank? lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

my wall.....DONE


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2006, 09:42 PM~5961132
> *my wall.....DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\
pretty bad ass man. i bet that shit knocks a little bit.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2006, 09:42 PM~5961132
> *my wall.....DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kind of car is that in?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 13 2006, 10:32 PM~5961474
> *What kind of car is that in?
> *


a tiny ass 2 dr 2003 cavalier. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Aug 13 2006, 10:30 PM~5961466
> *\
> pretty bad ass man. i bet that shit knocks a little bit.
> *


just a little


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2006, 10:43 PM~5961563
> *just a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kingsun

my little begineers shit


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2006, 10:43 PM~5961563
> *just a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you da man. i wanna hear that shit. you gotta download "you culdnt be a better player than me" by too short and bump that shit with those xxx's.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Aug 14 2006, 12:53 AM~5962427
> *you da man. i wanna hear that shit. you gotta download "you culdnt be a better player than me" by too short and bump that shit with those xxx's.
> *


here's a vid
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f200/Sca...rent=xxxvid.flv

and here is the single 12 i had previously in the car
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/vide...g/xxx12.14.wmv


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2006, 08:43 PM~5961563
> *just a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you did the 150? if not, that 130 is pretty shameful  looks like a termlab :0


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2006, 07:23 PM~5960982
> *you talking about the ones with the bigass air lines being ran to an external tank? lol
> *


lol and no motor or transmission


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 14 2006, 11:31 AM~5964367
> *you did the 150? if not, that 130 is pretty shameful  looks like a termlab :0
> *


150 inside the car...

the 130 is the reading from the second mic, which was OUTSIDE the car.


----------



## silver64

130 outside the car is pretty loud.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Aug 14 2006, 01:31 PM~5965120
> *130 outside the car is pretty loud.
> *


yes..yes it is


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 14 2006, 10:59 AM~5964930
> *150 inside the car...
> 
> the 130 is the reading from the second mic, which was OUTSIDE the car.
> *


thats crazy, nice install :biggrin: 

where was the mic placed for the 150?


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 14 2006, 11:33 AM~5965133
> *yes..yes it is
> *



i'm tryin to compare it in my head to things i know that are around 100 and damn they are loud lol


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 14 2006, 06:23 AM~5963401
> *here's a vid
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f200/Sca...rent=xxxvid.flv
> 
> and here is the single 12 i had previously in the car
> http://www.realmofexcursion.com/vide...g/xxx12.14.wmv
> *


thats sick man, just plain sick.

the second link didnt work, but i got the point. i showed these to my wife and informed her we need to mortgage the house. what amp do you have running these beasts?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Aug 14 2006, 01:46 PM~5965231
> *thats sick man, just plain sick.
> 
> the second link didnt work, but i got the point.  i showed these to my wife and informed her we need to mortgage the house. what amp do you have running these beasts?
> *


try this link

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Res...ng/xxx12.14.wmv

and i've only got one orion 2500d powering both drivers. Same amp i ran on the single 12  

After the new electrical, i'll hook up a second orion


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 14 2006, 01:36 PM~5965157
> *thats crazy, nice install :biggrin:
> 
> where was the mic placed for the 150?
> *


in that pic..floorboard.

on the dash, it was only three tenths less.


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

http://cgi.ebay.com/XXX-10-WOOFER-XX-1030-...1QQcmdZViewItem

check out the knock offs


----------



## hearse

i can pull my front end off the ground with air and you cant see the tanks muahahahah. i wonder if i coul get the whole car off the ground.... oh shit i'm gonna have to save some money before i try it incase i break somethin


----------



## SittinOn3




----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 15 2006, 12:28 AM~5970216
> *i can pull my front end off the ground with air and you cant see the tanks muahahahah. i wonder if i coul get the whole car off the ground.... oh shit i'm gonna have to save some money before i try it incase i break somethin
> *


 :thumbsup: 

this aint got nothing to do with bags or hydros its about stereos and yall spewing ignorant remarks about bags are for **** and other stuff just shows your true ignorance. (Excuse me it shows your a true hater). get over it


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Aug 15 2006, 04:47 PM~5974094
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> this aint got nothing to do with bags or hydros its about stereos and yall spewing ignorant remarks about bags are for **** and other stuff just shows your true ignorance. (Excuse me it shows your a true hater). get over it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Aug 15 2006, 02:47 PM~5974094
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> this aint got nothing to do with bags or hydros its about stereos and yall spewing ignorant remarks about bags are for **** and other stuff just shows your true ignorance. (Excuse me it shows your a true hater). get over it
> *


boohoo :tears:


----------



## lincolnondubz




----------



## S10laynframe

Hurricane Sound Labs (out of business local company) hand made 15" PS1500DVC

Looks "Old School" By todays standards but it will compete head to head with the old strokers.

:cheesy:


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Aug 19 2006, 02:16 AM~5999043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I miss my audiobahns. these kickers i have don't do them justice


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 19 2006, 02:56 PM~6000872
> *I miss my audiobahns. these kickers i have don't do them justice
> *


because your box/install is shit mang.... stop being a girl and make a new box


----------



## Kool-aid




----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Aug 19 2006, 09:56 PM~6002164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, I got one of those, only bigger...


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 19 2006, 09:52 PM~6002145
> *because your box/install is shit mang.... stop being a girl and make a new box
> *


when you design a box that can do the fucked up shapes up of car let me know.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 19 2006, 10:02 PM~6002537
> *when you design a box that can do the fucked up shapes up of car let me know.
> *


I can design a box for anything....
get me some dimensions and the size/type/number of subs you are running


----------



## baggedcutlass

DD 9515

This is an old pic, I am building a new box for it.


----------



## Kool-aid

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 19 2006, 07:39 PM~6002375
> *Hey, I got one of those, only bigger...
> *


 mines brand new!!! its been aging like a good wine since i bought it back when they came out


----------



## lanman31337

Gotta finish hooking it up and flip the box to the back - 4 lanzar opti 1232d's.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez

I've got an Alpine Type X which is 3,000 watts, 1,600 watt class D mono block Hifonics amp pushing it, bridged at 2 ohms so, I'm pushing 1,100 watts. Very expensive, but a good investment. LOL


----------



## lanman31337

500ish bucks isn't that expensive bro. I've got what you have in your system just in subs, and a few other guys do too.


----------



## S10laynframe

> _Originally posted by lanman31337_@Aug 22 2006, 08:57 AM~6016891
> *500ish bucks isn't that expensive bro.  I've got what you have in your system just in subs, and a few other guys do too.
> *



I do in just a sub and the amp, minues the material and time for the box.

My headunit alone was over $800 not including the (2) 7" flip down tv's in the visors....


And i know people have tons more money than I do into their shit!


----------



## S10laynframe

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Aug 15 2006, 02:28 PM~5973948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice box, lookin clean bro


----------



## SittinOn3

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 22 2006, 01:17 PM~6016990
> *Nice box, lookin clean bro
> *



Thanks bro thats the first box i ever built i cant wait to hear how it sounds


----------



## Mistah.Martinez

> _Originally posted by lanman31337_@Aug 22 2006, 08:57 AM~6016891
> *500ish bucks isn't that expensive bro.  I've got what you have in your system just in subs, and a few other guys do too.
> *



For me it's expensive lol...The speaker was $500.00 the amp was $400.00 and the box was $120.00, I'm thinking about getting another one I don't know if any of you have heard them but my Cutlass trunk bang's harder then a gang member.


----------



## kiakirk007

ya what do you guys think of these woofers i got em for free! one is blown can i get it fixed??? are they any good? do they hit??


----------



## Sporty

i'm really diggin that enclosure!!


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 22 2006, 03:19 PM~6018439
> *For me it's expensive lol...The speaker was $500.00 the amp was $400.00 and the box was $120.00, I'm thinking about getting another one I don't know if any of you have heard them but my Cutlass trunk bang's harder then a gang member.
> *



you paid 500$ for an alpine type x?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALPINE-SWX-1042D-T...1QQcmdZViewItem

you can get these brand new on ebay for under 200$ woofersetc.cm has them for like 250$. id go smack the dude who sold ya those bro.


----------



## menace59

imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

very nice menace. very clean setup.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Aug 22 2006, 06:41 PM~6020755
> *you paid 500$ for an alpine type x?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALPINE-SWX-1042D-T...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> you can get these brand new on ebay for under 200$ woofersetc.cm has them for like 250$.  id go smack the dude who sold ya those bro.
> *



I actually paid $230.00 for the speaker, $296.00 for the amp and $50.00 for the box. The speaker was off ebay, one of my homies hooked it up with a $100.00 discount on the amp from his store and another homie hooked it up with the box from audio express. The over all price was $576.00.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 22 2006, 05:27 PM~6020200
> *ya what do you guys think of these woofers i got em for free! one is blown can i get it fixed??? are they any good? do they hit??
> 
> 
> *



Personaly I dont like pexi glass enclosure's it keeps all the bass inside and it sounds like shit.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 23 2006, 03:50 PM~6026054
> *Personaly I dont like pexi glass enclosure's it keeps all the bass inside and it sounds like shit.
> *


*takes note*

Martinez is a fucktard and shouldnt give advice


+1


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 23 2006, 03:50 PM~6026054
> *Personaly I dont like pexi glass enclosure's it keeps all the bass inside and it sounds like shit.
> *


WTF?

do you care to expand on this statement? i really wanna know how a sealed enclosure with a plexi rear keeps the bass "inside", but yet a sealed enclosure made of all wood doesnt


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 24 2006, 08:44 AM~6031883
> *WTF?
> 
> do you care to expand on this statement? i really wanna know how a sealed enclosure with a plexi rear keeps the bass "inside", but yet a sealed enclosure made of all wood doesnt
> *


The only reason I don't use plexi anymore is because it stinks up the house when I cut it. I have no idea how it holds the sound in the box, but he needs to explain himself.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 25 2006, 09:29 AM~6040225
> *The only reason I don't use plexi anymore is because it stinks up the house when I cut it. I have no idea how it holds the sound in the box, but he needs to explain himself.
> *


cutting too fast = melting = raggedy cuts = funk :angry:


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 22 2006, 05:47 PM~6020359
> *i'm really diggin that enclosure!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 24 2006, 08:50 AM~6031611
> **takes note*
> 
> Martinez is a fucktard and shouldnt give advice
> +1
> *


x10000


----------



## GUNCRAZY

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 23 2006, 12:50 PM~6026054
> *Personaly I dont like pexi glass enclosure's it keeps all the bass inside and it sounds like shit.
> *



:twak:


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 23 2006, 01:50 PM~6026054
> *Personaly I dont like pexi glass enclosure's it keeps all the bass inside and it sounds like shit.
> *


----------



## Mistah.Martinez

"FULL" enclosures I dont care for, full meaning the "whole" speaker. Wait till I get my other 2 X's then I'ma really pop trunk!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 28 2006, 04:13 AM~6057519
> *"FULL" enclosures I dont care for, full meaning the "whole" speaker. Wait till I get my other 2 X's then I'ma really pop trunk!!!!!!
> *


full?? would you prefer an empty one?


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 25 2006, 09:31 PM~6044740
> *cutting too fast = melting = raggedy cuts = funk  :angry:
> *


cutting too slow=melting+burning

cutting with the wrong blades=raggedy cuts

jigsaw for plexi= :thumbsdown: 

tablesaw for plexi= :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 28 2006, 09:59 AM~6058239
> *cutting too slow=melting+burning
> 
> cutting with the wrong blades=raggedy cuts
> 
> jigsaw for plexi= :thumbsdown:
> 
> tablesaw for plexi= :thumbsup:
> *


I always cut slow and never have any problems :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 28 2006, 12:46 PM~6059060
> *I always cut slow and never have any problems  :uh:  :uh:
> *


only problem i've had is the jigsaw plate thing on the bottom putting a nice long scratch in the plexiglass. but the cut edge looks ok!! lmao (even though it is never seen anyway)


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 28 2006, 03:35 PM~6059745
> *only problem i've had is the jigsaw plate thing on the bottom putting a nice long scratch in the plexiglass. but the cut edge looks ok!! lmao (even though it is never seen anyway)
> *


That's why you leave the paper/plastic covering on the sheet while cutting...


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 28 2006, 08:32 PM~6061897
> *That's why you leave the paper/plastic covering on the sheet while cutting...
> *


it can still scratch it


----------



## hearse

maybe put tape over the plates?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 28 2006, 08:38 PM~6061938
> *it can still scratch it
> *


get some pussy before you cut.... that way you wont have all that he-man strength lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 28 2006, 10:39 PM~6062742
> *get some pussy before you cut.... that way you wont have all that he-man strength lol  :biggrin:
> *



LMAO

before pussy:

***IMMA CUT RIGHT THROUGH THIS BITCH, AHHHHHHHHHH***


----------



## draulics

TTT


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Aug 28 2006, 10:39 PM~6062742-->
> 
> 
> 
> get some pussy before you cut.... that way you wont have all that he-man strength lol  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sporty_@Aug 28 2006, 10:48 PM~6062804
> *LMAO
> 
> before pussy:
> 
> ***IMMA CUT RIGHT THROUGH THIS BITCH, AHHHHHHHHHH***
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## IDINIEILIL

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 28 2006, 08:48 PM~6062804
> *LMAO
> 
> before pussy:
> 
> ***IMMA CUT RIGHT THROUGH THIS BITCH, AHHHHHHHHHH***
> *


after pussy: :cheesy: ahhhhhhh... let's get started


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 23 2006, 03:14 AM~6022919
> *imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: looks sweet!!!


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 28 2006, 08:48 PM~6062804
> *LMAO
> 
> before pussy:
> 
> ***IMMA CUT RIGHT THROUGH THIS BITCH, AHHHHHHHHHH***
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: some juggernaut shit


----------



## ELTANKE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 18 2006, 10:38 PM~4878599
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE PLANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## hearse

i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT BALL

NOT AS CUSTOM AS I WANT BUT A TEMP SET UP TILL OTHER TAHOE COMES OUT NEXT YEAR. THEN ALL EIGHT GO IN HER.

THIS SET UP IS.
4 12INCH MTX 9500 SINGLE COIL SUBS, IN 2 INCH FACE BOX WITH 1 INCH SIDES PORTED. RUNNING POWER THRU 2 MTX 1501 D AMPLIFIERS, ON 2 YELLOW TOP BATTERIES AND A 200 AMP ALTERNATOR.


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## themerc

1983 lincoln, are those the cvr12's? or cvr15's?


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 20 2006, 06:59 PM~6411281
> *1983 lincoln, are those the cvr12's? or cvr15's?
> *


Those are 12 cvr


----------



## themerc

What amp(s) do you have running to them? Did you have to get a second battery or upgrade the alternator?


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2006, 09:23 PM~5960982
> *you talking about the ones with the bigass air lines being ran to an external tank? lol
> *


i'm pretty sure he's talking about matt from guage magazine's s-10


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 20 2006, 07:07 PM~6411333
> *What amp(s) do you have running to them? Did you have to get a second battery or upgrade the alternator?
> *


we put 2 old mtx 2300s and a kenetic second battery no alternator upgrade but it could use it


----------



## themerc

Do you think it would be necessary to have a second battery for a 1000 rms watt amp pushing two CVR15's? My alternator is 135 amps.


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 20 2006, 07:30 PM~6411501
> *Do you think it would be necessary to have a second battery for a 1000 rms watt amp pushing two CVR15's?
> *


It's not necessary, but if it was me I would put a second battery. What kind of amp is it?


----------



## themerc

kicker 06ZX1000.1, wouldn't a second battery just put more of a load on the alternator?


----------



## ADHOOD

Monte Carlo
(2) Kicker L5's Hifonics 1200 watt amp.


















300M (traded in for Monte Carlo)









Cadillac Brougham
4-12's 









Hifonics Amp


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 20 2006, 09:51 PM~6411628
> *kicker 06ZX1000.1, wouldn't a second battery just put more of a load on the alternator?
> *



HEY HEY HEY STOP THINKIN SMART PAL!!!! 


i've seen the second batt work wonderfully, and on the flip side, seen it do more harm then good...

i think it came down to if the alt was good to begin with and if an isolator was used or not, dont hold me to that though


----------



## themerc

I take it the second battery works well if you listen to your system with the car off?


----------



## leescotty2001

Although I admit the box is small for POWER hx2 subs. Sounded okay and I did it myself so I pretty much threw everything in. I throw it in fast so i can hear how it sounds then work on it slowly lol anyhow it looks fucked but it sounds good


----------



## mando782k2

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 13 2006, 10:14 PM~4843540
> *:roflmao:  thats some funny shit there.
> This is what I got in my trunk, im doing 159 db's at 25hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like an I.E.D. from iraq


----------



## onbagz2002




----------



## 1983 lincoln

I like that ext and the navi they both look good.


----------

